# Greg's 75g high tech planted tank



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

SETUP:
Tank (dimensions): 48 x 18 x 20
Tank (gallons): 75
Substrate: Eco-complete original black
Filtration: 2 eheim 2075 with ehfimech, substrat pro, filter floss and Purigen.
Lighting: 48" Sunlight Supply Tek Light 4x54w T5HO with 4 giessmann bulbs, 2 midday and 2 aquaflora. 8 hours of 2 bulbs and a blast of all four for 6 hours in the middle of the light cycle
Heater: 300w eheim 
Powerheads: 2 Hydor koralia 425 and Eheim skim 350
CO2 supply: 10lb aluminum tank, milwaukee ma957 regulator and DIY Reactor at about 3-4 bps. on and off 1 hr before lights on/off.

FAUNA(Fish): 
4 blue rams
3 cardinal tetras
silver tipped bnp (3 regulars and one longfin)
12 otocinclus afinis
corys (5 elegans and 5 metae)

FLORA(Plants):
Alternanthera Reineckii 'mini'
Alternanthera Reineckii 'ocipus'
Alternanthera Reineckii 'variegated'
Amannia 'bonsai'
Anubias 'petite'
Aponegeton Crispus
Bacopa Colorata
Bacopa Madagascariensis
Bucephalandra Brownie Purple
Bucephalandra Theia v9
Bucephalandra(ID unknown)
Cabomba Furcata
Crinum Calamistratum
Crypt Affinis 'metallic red'
Crypt Pontederiifolia
Crypt Wendtii 'florida sunset'
Crypt Wendtii 'green gecko'
Crypt Wendtii 'mi oya'
Eichornia Diversifolia
Eriocaulon Parkeri
Fissidens Fontanus
Hygrophila Aragauia
Hygrophila Pinnatifida
Lagenandra Meeboldii 'pink'
Lagenandra Nairii
Limnophila Repens
Limnophila 'wavy'
Lindernia 'india'
Ludwigia Lacustris
Ludwigia 'Red'
Ludwigia Simpsonii x Repens
Persicaria Kawagoeanum
Persicaria Praetermissa
Persicaria 'sao paolo'
Pistia Stratiotes
Poaceae 'purple bamboo'
Pogostemon Helferi
Pogostemon Stellata
Potamegeton Gayi
Rotala Macrandra 'japan red'
Rotala Mexicana 'aragauia'
Rotala Mexicana 'goias'
Rotala 'pearl mini type 1'
Rotala 'Sunset'
Sagittaria Platyphylla
Staurogyne 'porto velho'
Taxiphyllum 'flame'
Vesicularia Ferriei 'weeping'


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

How's the goias going for you? Is it making a decent carpet yet?


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

I bought a new 75g tank to replace my old beat up 90. I got it from king eds for a good price.(thanks ron!). So I figured it was a good time to start a journal.

I spent the last couple of evenings spraying on a background. I just grabbed a can of satin black rustoleum painter's choice ultra cover. It says it bonds to glass and plastics. I'm probably at 9 coats and the can is half full.








I got 8 bags of eco-complete original black to replace the old oil absorbent substrate. The absorbent was good but, I found it to be too soft. It broke apart and made a bad dust cloud everytime i rescaped and i like to rescape

Hopefully, the black background and substrate will really allow the colours of all my plants to explode and create some depth.

Tonight is the night! I will be switching the tanks. I have an empty 10g tank to hold the livestock while i do the deed.

Stay tuned!


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

Reckon said:


> How's the goias going for you? Is it making a decent carpet yet?


The goias is going good. As you know, I started with one node a month or so ago and now, I think I have about 12 or 15. They are a little leggy right now so, they'll be divided tonight. What a unique rotala! Thanks lawson.

After multiple week long trips to summerland, crazy hours at work and a lazy tank sitter. Algae kinda took over. This is a perfect time to do a HEAVY prune and clean. Basically I'll be starting fresh.


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

All that black substrate and a dark background can sometimes shrink a tank depending on how it's laid out. 

Would love to see pictures bud.


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

Algae Beater said:


> All that black substrate and a dark background can sometimes shrink a tank depending on how it's laid out.
> 
> Would love to see pictures bud.


Hopefully, it won't be a problem once everything grows back in. With all the carpet and tall background plants i have, I should be alright. I think the midground is where i will be moving things around a lot. The placement of the nairii is going to be a challenge as that thing is a monster.

I'll do before and after pics tonight.


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

I decided to put it off one night but, I got it switched out thursday night. It took about 4 hours from the first plant pulled to the last fishy back in. What an ordeal, whoa! My back hurt!
Overall, I'm really pleased with the way it looks. Sorry, I forgot to take a before shot.






the lagenandra nairii in the middle is a behemoth

Holy, my tek fixture seems a heck of a lot brighter. The first pic is with the exposure turned down. My phone camera has a hard time dealing with the brightness, time to get a decent camera.







I really would like to know what my PAR is at. Anybody have a meter?
Haha, I'm sure the levels for 4x54w tek are online somewhere.

There's just a couple things on the to-do list. I need to trim the filter hoses to length and readjust the pipe locations. I will be ordering two sets of new lily pipes off ebay for a cleaner look. The tek light was missing the legs when I bought it so, I made a canopy thing to hold it and I need to paint it black.

I dont really like seeing the heater there so, I might switch to a hydor inline. We'll see when the plants grow back.


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

I Picked up a nice piece of wood from fantasy aquatics over the weekend and I'm really happy with the direction this scape is going. Plants are starting to get going again after the big switch.
View attachment 68617

I split my anubias petite and phoenix moss and attached to the wood with fishing line. Anubias on the lower arms and moss all over the mid top section. I moved the nairii behind it so its leaves wouldn't shade out stem plants so much. I think it creates a nice upward flow.

Downsizing means I have to rework all the nutrient amounts for dosing EI. I started with the amounts on the yet another nutrient calculator and I'll watch and adjust accordingly. Time to break out the kit and do some tests.
I'm also running the same amount of co2 as I did in the 90. So far, everything looks good.


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

Here's a few shots of some plants:
Crypt wendtii green gecko








Ludwigia simpsonii x repens








Rotala mexicana goias


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

Over the weekend, I made some changes on the lighting. I picked up some legs for my tek fixture so, a thanks goes to tang daddy. I also picked up a full compliment of giessmann bulbs from j&l. I got two middays and 2 aquafloras and boy they do make a difference. The reds in plants show a lot more.
Reinecki mini, Green gecko and rotala goias look a lot better





















Based on a par chart made by hoppy on the planted tank forum, one bulb from a tek fixture can put out a high of ~50-55 PAR at around 21" from substrate. 
So, 4 bulbs can have a high end PAR of ~200-220. This is by no way a solid number but, a decent high end estimate.







With the higher light, I had to increase my co2 output and dosing as i noticed some curling on the new growth. Man, i'm pumping co2.
Unfortunately, I lost a few cardinal tetras in the process but, that was it.
I also got some ammania bonsai this weekend, thanks bien. I have tried this plant twice before and they melted quickly. Both tissue cultures, once from aquaflora and one tropica one two grow. I guess it's a tough one to transition.

Ludwigia tornado is propagating well now.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Looking good. Should fill in really nice. Thanks for sharing


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

Halloween update!


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

Just a pic update. I've boosted my ferts and co2 since the last one. Bubble counter is unreadable now. I'll do a post on my diy reactor soon.
I took out a couple species, added one and moved a few more around. Since my last update, the growth is quite decent. First pic is three weeks ago and then today.


----------



## currietom (Oct 10, 2011)

Nice set up! Very similar to what I had. Looks like it's starting to get dialed in. Did you consider running dual reactors / bubble counters on the two filters?


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Very nice  

Is that downoi in the front left corner?


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks currietom! I would say it is extremely similar to what you had, I bought the 2 2075s from you. I hadn't considered that only because I'm getting more than enough co2 off one but, we'll see when I replumb it. This whole thing is getting torn down again and moved to my new place next weekend. Moving sucks! I just have to put a top on the new stand.


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

Reckon said:


> Very nice
> 
> Is that downoi in the front left corner?


Yes it is, I need to move my filter intake as the downoi loves to catch debris. My tank wouldn't be as nice without all the wonderful plants I have got from you over the last couple of years. Thanks again Lawson!


----------



## currietom (Oct 10, 2011)

randylahey said:


> Thanks currietom! I would say it is extremely similar to what you had, I bought the 2 2075s from you.


I'm glad to see they're being put to good use.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Lawson definitely has a green thumb with aquatic plants! 
I have been meaning to compliment you on this tank Greg....love the look and layout of it! Very well done!
Also what is the name of the plant in the back left corner? I used to have some of it and would love to find some more.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I think that's Syngonanthus Madeira - can't remember if I gave him some?
Most common Syngo in Vancouver is Belem but the crowns are flatter so I'm pretty sure those are not that plant.


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Also what is the name of the plant in the back left corner? I used to have some of it and would love to find some more.





Reckon said:


> I think that's Syngonanthus Madeira - can't remember if I gave him some?


Thanks John!! It's a lot of work but, the enjoyment is worth it. This hobby is an addiction for sure. 
That plant you're referring to is Pogostemon stellatus and you're welcome to some anytime you want. 
Lawson, I got some S. Belem from you a long time ago but no Madeira.
The belem is long gone.

I'll be posting an update tonight


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

Well, the move is over and my tank is in my new home. What an ordeal that was, it took 8 hours and 2 trips to pack up all my gear, break down the tank, move it and set it all back up. I do not want to do that again for a long long LONG time. With crazy hours at work, packing up my stuff and my girlfriends and the move, I completely neglected my tank for a couple weeks. My co2 burned out sometime in there, so everything was looking real sad. I went to Pat (Mykiss) and bought a new filled 5lb tank. Now, I have a 10 and a spare 5 so I'll never run out again because we all know how tough it is to get a refill while working 9-5. I pulled all the plants and pruned them before going back in. I threw away about 80% of the plant mass.

Before the fill







This pic makes me really want to try some kind of emersed setup.

After the fill


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

Its been a couple weeks since the move and everything is starting to grow out again. I visited Lawson (Reckon) and Philip before the move and picked up some new stems and more importantly, buces These are my first buces and I'm ecstatic. Last weekend, I visited Kevin (Algae beater) and picked up some plants from him . I came with a bag full of goodies. For arguments sake, I came home with 16 species. If they were even available in a retail space, they would most likely be in the tropica range (~15-20+tax) for a total of ~$240-320. That almost makes me feel like I robbed him haha. Saying that, Thank you to Reckon, Philip and Algae beater.

After adding those plants, here's where I'm at






















Right now, I have 48 species in my tank. I know that is probably too many but, I can't help myself


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

My 3 buces are doin well after the neglect. I almost lost the brownie purple but, It came came back. I got some Koke stone from Aquariums West for them to attach to. Koke stone is a porous volcanic stone so, they should attach well.

Theia 9 is doing great
View attachment 75817

The unidentified buce
View attachment 75825

Brownie Purple finally sprouted a new leaf








All in all, buces are very cool. The leaf speckling and "metallic" shine are very unique. My phone camera does not do them justice.


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

nice tank man, your plants look really healthy and no algae! keep it up, i love watching planted journals


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking great man.. As always!!


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

Do you have an updated photo of your buce?


----------

